# rear speaker grilles



## sentra-audio (Feb 15, 2004)

administrator, don't yell at me. there's no posting on this one.

i've been trying to remove the rear speaker grilles on a 2002 spec-v without success. what the heck?

can you get to the rear speakers without having to remove the entire rear, and pillar covers?

thanks,


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

lol...not yelling but this does not belong in the qr25 ENGINE section.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I'm just going off of memory here, so a couple steps might be a little different

1 - lay down the seats (or remove them if you don't have the AF package)
2 - remove the rear pillars
3 - unsnap all of those snaps you can see on the front of the deck that were covered by the seats, should be 4
4 - remove the child safety anchors on the top of the rear deck
5 - pull up on the deck cover to unsnap it, then slide it towards the front of the car


----------

